# Do I need a second kitten?!



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

We've only had the first kitten for five days and the children and I play with him loads but he has so much energy I just can't keep up with him! Last night he attacked my hands and feet relentlessly for nearly two hours. I put him down off the bed about a hundred times before realising that had become the game. Telling him 'No' just seems to intensify his little frenzy. I don't want to have to shut him out of the room because then he's just on the other side of the door simmering with unspent energy. He's only nine weeks. I remember having a kitten as a child though that loved to attack hands and he continued to do that as an adult and then it was seriously not funny. He's currently attacking my hands moving on the keyboard as a type :crazy:

I know he's just a baby who wants to play but seriously, is a second kitten the solution here? At least then they'd be able to wrestle and do all those crazy kitten things together. I'm playing with him A LOT but I can't give him endless attention and I'm not happy for him attacking the children's hands either.

If I DID get a second kitten, it would have to be the Cat's Protection League as I can't afford a second from the same breeder unfortunately :smile:


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I think that if you get a second cat, the family member that will reap most benefit is the kitten (presuming they get on!!). 2 kittens/cats that get on are a delight to behold. 2 kittens are also completely bonkers: ours whipped each other up into a total frenzy and did a fair amount of damage but had a completely fantastic time doing it!! And I was still covered in scratches until they grew up.

Also remember that the initial outlay for a kitten from a breeder is only a tiny fraction of what it will cost you to care for over its' life.

So, great for the cat but will probably just double your 'mad kitten' problem.....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

A second kitten will certainly help him to learn his biting and scratching inhibition. 

CPL charge about £55 I believe for a kitten - and I'm assuming as you got him at 9 weeks you didn't get him from a reputable breeder. i.e. he's a moggie (haven't seen pics sorry) - but yes a second kitten will help.


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

Kind of .. 

He has a pedigree. He's a Silver Spotted BSH but she let him go early. She said that if we wanted to do the vaccines ourselves then we could have him and we took him for several reasons but mainly that I had a couple of weeks off of work (although I work at home ~ Childminder) and felt that I could settle him in better with less children around during that time. I'm not sure she was the most reputable breeder because he came home with a serious case of fleas (now dealt with!) but he's really beautiful and lovely so I'm not going to panic over the little details now. What's done is done. I perhaps should have looked for a different breeder but meh. He's ours now


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Now's the time if you are going to do it. I waited for the second and third thus making introductions harder than they otherwise would have been had I got them at the same age. (They love each other now though).

They are a delight to watch and interact with. No need for TV any more. I would always recommend more than one kitty if your circumstances are amenable to it. Do be prepared to have your house contents destroyed though. If you think he has energy now, you have seen *nothing* compared with how he will be playing tag with another kitten. Mine just tear around the house leaping up, on and over everything. Latest trick is running along vertical surfaces, literally. I had the first one trained as to where she was and was not allowed but now; fuggedaboutit - they are just adrenaline fueled furry demolition balls.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Dave the Brave said:


> Kind of ..
> 
> He has a pedigree. He's a Silver Spotted BSH but she let him go early. She said that if we wanted to do the vaccines ourselves then we could have him and we took him for several reasons but mainly that I had a couple of weeks off of work (although I work at home ~ Childminder) and felt that I could settle him in better with less children around during that time. I'm not sure she was the most reputable breeder because he came home with a serious case of fleas (now dealt with!) but he's really beautiful and lovely so I'm not going to panic over the little details now. What's done is done. I perhaps should have looked for a different breeder but meh. He's ours now


DId you get a registration certificate with him?


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

She said as she didn't have it ready because she wasn't 100% expecting him to come home with us that day that she would send it to us in the post and I know this is screaming scam and I'm not usually so gullible but I do still trust her to send it. She shows her stud cat at cat shows so I'm sure she wouldn't want to risk losing her registration through scamming people who buy the pets?
I don't really know much about the rules and regulations surrounding breeders to be honest.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Everything you have posted suggests that the breeder you got him from is a very dodgy breeder indeed.
I know this might sound a little intrusive but how much did you pay for him? And can we see a picture of him? Without the paperwork he is essentially a moggy even if both his parents where registered.


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

I am hoping to get the paperwork still. I haven't given up on that yet.
He cost £450. I wanted to pay less because of the lack of vaccinations but OH didn't want to make a fuss once we were there. 

I'll try and put a photo.


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

I think I managed to attach the photos!
If he does turn out to be an ~expensive~ moggy, it's not the end of the world anyway. He really is a lovely kitten. He just needs a kitten friend. I've got the CPL coming round to do a home visit


----------



## wennywoo (May 29, 2013)

He is beautiful! Especially love his face in the third picture, what a cheeky moose!!


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

For that price you would expect the kitten to be 12 weeks old, to have been wormed twice, had 2 health checks, full vaccinations, 4 weeks free insurance, the correct papers, a kitten pack and certainly no fleas. A decent breeder would be thoroughly embarrassed to let a kitten go or be viewed with fleas. 

I hope the breeder does sent the paperwork through. 

With regards to getting a companion for him, I think its a good idea as long as you can afford 2 kittens/cats. At the age he is now he will bond with another kitten easily, if you tried to introduce a new cat or kitten later on it could be much more difficult. Also 2 kittens can also be left alone for a couple of hours as they have each other for company. I also think the idea of you getting the second kitten from a shelter is great. 

He is absolutely gorgeous! I can see why you chose him. I'm all kitten broody now!


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

Yes we can afford another kitten ^_^

Feeling like more and more the right idea.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Your photos are a delight.....really cute. We staggered all ours when introducing them and looking at my neighbour with her two new kittens I think having two kitten at a time looks like a great idea. They keep themselves entertained and no worries with introductions really. How exciting....


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Dave the Brave said:


> Kind of ..
> 
> He has a pedigree. He's a Silver Spotted BSH but she let him go early. She said that if we wanted to do the vaccines ourselves then we could have him and we took him for several reasons but mainly that I had a couple of weeks off of work (although I work at home ~ Childminder) and felt that I could settle him in better with less children around during that time. I'm not sure she was the most reputable breeder because he came home with a serious case of fleas (now dealt with!) but he's really beautiful and lovely so I'm not going to panic over the little details now. What's done is done. I perhaps should have looked for a different breeder but meh. He's ours now


He's a lovely looking kitten BUT ................... he doesn't look like a BSH 

£450 for a 9 wk old kitten, unregistered, unvaccinated, with fleas - the 'breeder' (backyard breeder) saw you coming.

With regards to your question about getting a second kitten; two kittens will entertain and play with each other, assuming they get on. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

We need We Love BSH's to judge. Or CatGeoffrey has a gorgeous spotty tabby who is, I believe, BSH. He doesn't look like a moggy colour to me. Mindyou as the owner of 2 seal point moggies, I shouldn't be swayed by colour....
Whatever he is, he is totally gorgeous. But I would be miffed about fleas and lack of vacs if I paid that price for him!
We love a mystery on here! I reckon he is BSH, he has that cute little nose, and maybe his cheeks will fill out as he puts on weight. Not that I have a clue, am just guessing...


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Dave the Brave said:


> I am hoping to get the paperwork still. I haven't given up on that yet.
> *He cost £450.*


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

I did a little research and his parents, both of whom I saw are:

Sargenta Silver Bonita
and Champion Sargenta Silver Bentley

So although they didn't come from Sargenta herself, they are of those cats which seem like a nice line to come from so I'm happy enough. Anyway! Time to forget about costs and paperwork and what he is because he's mine now and also, I won £500 on a scratchcard which was my kitten fund so I'm still £50 up


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Most I ever won was £2!


----------



## Snuggles2012 (Oct 17, 2011)

Whatever he is, he is utterly stunning :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol: Scratchcard kitten fund!!! Like it.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Dave, the Sargenta prefix is well known and has been around for years. The owner of the prefix is a reputable breeder. Both my previous BSH had Sargenta parents. 

Do you mean you got the kitten from the breeder with the Sargenta prefix? Or from another breeder who had bought the parents of your kitten from Sargenta?

Your kitten is very cute and looks like a BSH to me, but it is a shame he had to leave his mum & siblings at that age. He still needed his playmates, to help him learn bite and scratch inhibition and he needed his mum to remind him when to calm down. 

Anyway as you say, it is done now. So I hope things turn out well for the wee fellow.


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

No we didn't get them from Sargenta themselves but from another breeder who had two of her cats.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder how pleased the Sargenta breeders would be at kittens from their cats going so young and with fleas? If the people you got them from claim to be GCCF breeders then they should be reported.


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

I know ... the Lady from Sargenta, as I was on her waiting list too, was asking me questions about the kitten I got and I was scared to tell her because she's going to tell me off. I'm wondering now if I am at fault and should have refused the kitten. It was more of the heart than the brain at work in the moment. I don't know if I should do anything else now. Despite the fleas the kittens were healthy and the adults seemed very relaxed and well cared for. I would definitely have reported a breeder had I thought the cats were at risk. I contacted the breeder about the fleas and she said that she was treating the rest of her cats for it now and acknowledged that she'd had a problem with fleas. I do feel responsible in terms of the age of the kitten because I agreed to take it early. She said she was happy to let it go early OR to keep it until it had had it's vaccines and I chose to take him.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Dave the Brave said:


> I did a little research and his parents, both of whom I saw are:
> 
> Sargenta Silver Bonita
> and Champion Sargenta Silver Bentley
> ...


Just being nosey and doing some googling - is the breeder in Dorset ?


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

Milton Keynes.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Dave the Brave said:


> Milton Keynes.


Interesting I found a breeder in Dorset selling kittens last year on another forum from the same parents.


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

Yes ... the breeder I went to had only acquired those cats recently from a friend who I guess gave her the cats as part of her breeding programme. It says on her website that those two cats are new to her from someone.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Considering the fact that the kitten is a few weeks too young to be separated from his mother and siblings, really, I think that getting another kitten (preferably about 12-13 weeks old) now would be a great idea.
It will not compensate for him being away from his mother, but he will have a 'sibling' again. They will be great company for each other and grow up like brothers, and teach each other not to use their claws when playing.


----------



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

Yes, I agree. We're going to. I'll do what I can to make the best for Dave 
We've contacted CPL. They want to do a home visit first. That's fine 
Should I get a boy or girl??


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

In my experience, two boys build the closest bond.

The cats in my household that really bonded extremely closely were all male.

Catweazle and Jiskefet


















Romeo and Connor


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Dave the Brave said:


> Yes, I agree. We're going to. I'll do what I can to make the best for Dave
> We've contacted CPL. They want to do a home visit first. That's fine
> Should I get a boy or girl??


General rule seems to be that boys are friendlier with other cats. That's certainly the case with mine. The two boys are inseperable.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a male and a female, they have the most fantastic bond. Could not be better. So I guess it doesn't matter what gender you get.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If you get a female you will just need to make sure you get them neutered/spayed before they reach sexual maturity, or they will be mating with each other at the earliest opportunity


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Dave the Brave said:


> Milton Keynes.


I did know of a BSH breeder there 20 yrs ago, but I have no idea if she is still breeding cats nowadays though. Anyway I hope it was not the one I knew.....that's all I'm saying!

Incidentally the BSH Cat Club has no breeders listed for M.Keynes, so I am slightly curious as to where you heard of her.

I do think the Sargenta breeder would be interested to hear your breeder was letting kittens go at 9 weeks.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Your kitten is beautiful, and definitely a BSH they are lovely cats, he looks healthy enough, but i would never let mine go with fleas,in fact never seen fleas on any of mine, but i hope he was wormed
Did the breeder give you a list of when he was wormed? and what with,and when he is due to be wormed again, what food he is on etc?
It does sound as if you will get the papers and hopefully the registration slip, etc
I think you are doing the right thing getting some company for him, but £450 without vaccinations  a lot of money but if you are happy with him that is what matters, 
Hope you find a little friend for him soon,i love boys myself, think they are more affectionate:001_smile:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Tao2 said:


> I have a male and a female, they have the most fantastic bond. Could not be better. So I guess it doesn't matter what gender you get.


Agree, sex doesn't matter. It's more about the personality of the cats, my girls are all just as snuggly and friendly as the boys, they all cuddle up together to sleep.



Dave the Brave said:


> I know ... the Lady from Sargenta, as I was on her waiting list too, was asking me questions about the kitten I got and I was scared to tell her because she's going to tell me off.


She wouldn't have been mad at you, if I sold breeding cats to someone who was breeding this way I'd be furious at them, not a kitten buyer giving me the information.



Dave the Brave said:


> I'm wondering now if I am at fault and should have refused the kitten.


Buyer beware, find out what the GCCF rules are and only deal with breeders that follow them.
These breeders only keep breeding because people buy the kittens regardless of health, age and lack of vaccinations.
Next time, you'll know better.


----------

